# Will this charcoal filter idea work?



## fastbmw (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm building a growbox and I need the outside to look neat and tidy or the wife won't allow it in the house. I've built the box out of pine but need to make a charcoal filter/heat extractor that doesn't stick out too much. Here is my idea, I buy a charcoal filter similar to this http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatalogSearchResultView?D=945854&Ntt=945854&catalogId=10051&langId=-15&storeId=10051&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

Mount that filter via a bracket on the inside of the box, and then mount a small muffin fan in the wall of the box or just on the outside.  Here is a visual representation of the design (looking from the front)







Will this work?  Is there any problems you can forsee that I might be forgetting?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 26, 2007)

maybe, 
  i would cut it up, into smaller sections of filter, then make them all into one filter.
  just make sure that all the air passes through the filters.
  there are other methods, that work better.
 Ideally i think you should use one of the other methods.


----------

